# Resources > Education Center >  >  Kinda boring

## sitboy

I don't want this to make my sound like I don't like LDing but the information and totorials are kinda boring. is there any way that we can do something fun. Like mady a game, or make the information a little shorter.

----------


## wasup

Wtf?  They are tutorials, meant to contain information.  Not everything has to be a game, or be related to TV, or some other shit.  We are not going to shorten the tutorials.  If you don't like the information, then don't read it.  Like I said before, just becuase you have an idea DOESN'T mean you have to go tell everyone.

----------


## Aphius

People have attempted to make games about LDing before and to my knowledge, they all fell through.  ::huh2::

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *People have attempted to make games about LDing before and to my knowledge, they all fell through.*



My DV game was vaugely related I suppose. And it pwned.  :tongue2:

----------


## sitboy

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *Wtf?  They are tutorials, meant to contain information.  Not everything has to be a game, or be related to TV, or some other shit.  We are not going to shorten the tutorials.  If you don't like the information, then don't read it.  Like I said before, just becuase you have an idea DOESN'T mean you have to go tell everyone.*



I did not mean to shorten the totorials I thik we should have extra ones that are basicly LDing in a nut shell. give the info cut and dry, or at least high light the inportant stuff.

----------


## wasup

http://dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1651

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *My DV game was vaugely related I suppose. And it pwned.*



It pwned because it was more about DV than LDing itself. 

Since we all pwn it pwned as a result.  :smiley:

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by sitboy+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(sitboy)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-wasup
> 			
> 		
> ...



Well I guess you already don't like me because I don't like television. But that also gives me some insight to why you would think (not thik)  the Tutorials (not totorials) are boring.
Try using your imagination. You might find that your brain works without the television.

 ::thumbdown::  To this entire post  :Exclaim:

----------

